
Show HN: Mixpanel for Advertising - jamiequint
https://interstateanalytics.com/
======
ivankirigin
I've noticed tiers of understanding of ad tech. Some people have never run
campaigns and critique gaming companies for focusing on acquisition instead of
product.

Others run a test and fail (including early days of Dropbox).

Others have $100K/mo budgets and ads are the basis of their entire business.
Jamie has built tools for the high end, and now anyone can use them. Fuck
yeah.

Jamie and I first met in YC W08 -- seems like ages ago. He's one to watch.

~~~
jamiequint
Thanks Ivan! We're hoping this makes great marketing analytics accessible to
anyone the same way Mixpanel has made great product analytics accessible to
anyone.

